
Ask HN: How do you manage your landing page? - joshae
I&#x27;ve noticed recently quite a few companies are using Wordpress or another CMS just for the landing page (and perhaps other static content).<p>Given the number of requests from the sales side of the business for small tweaks to copy, desire to split test and so on, I now realise how much sense this makes to allow sales to manage this whole process themselves via a CMS.<p><i>Does anyone have any recommendations for services or perhaps libraries to use?</i><p>I figure there are possibly CMS products out there just for this purpose but couldn&#x27;t find much that looked quite right and figured the community here likely has some experience with a selection of them.<p>To be explicit about my requirements:
 - editable via a CMS (specifically so that it doesn&#x27;t have to go through our CI pipeline)
 - has (or integrates easily with other services for) split testing capabilities
 - easy to add third party services such as mixpanel &#x2F; intercom etc
 - possible to edit the CSS such that differences in styling between the home page and the rest of the app can be minimised
======
sharemywin
There are three main ones on the market: Unbounce, LeadPages and Instapage.

I’ve used them all and have been jumping between them. Here’s my quick
overview of each one:

Instapage

The easiest to use out of these three. Perfect for beginners. Simplicity does
not limit its capabilities unless you are a power user, like a marketing
agency that is building hundreds of pages every day.

The basic plan of $29/month will give you unlimited pages, visitors, and
domains. But will not have A/B testing feature. Only for the next price tier -
$55/month. However, basic plan does include basic integrations to MailChimp,
Constant Contact, Zapier and such.

Has 30-day free trial. No credit card required.

Unbounce

These guys have been one of the first on the market and are definitely the one
that everyone knows. Is very powerful and has a bit more features than
Instapage. Although, it’s not as intuitive and the learning curve is a bit
steep.

Price is steep. The basic plan of $49/month only gives 5,000 visitors per
month, 1 custom domain and does not allow integrations. No integrations is a
big deal-breaker. You need to send those leads somewhere automatically, don’t
you?! And send them automatic autoresponders. Doing that manually will be
crazy.

So, with the basic plan, you will hit the wall in no time. Either because of
5K visitor limitation or no integrations. Next tier is $99/month and that has
25,000 visitors per month limit which is more than enough for many companies
and includes all the features they have to offer.

Has 30-day free trial. You will need a credit card.

Leadpages

Probably the one that has the most amount of features. I like their Leadlinks
feature especially.

However, the interface is a bit cluttered. It feels more like a WordPress
editor, rather than a fully editable page builder. You can’t drag things
around as freely and all the customization happens through a sidebar.

The basic plan of $25/month makes them the cheapest out of these three and the
plan is very similar to Instapage. Includes unlimited pages, domains, etc.
without A/B testing but includes basic integrations.

No free trial at all. Will have to pay right away.

That’s my take on it. Hope it helps.

[https://www.quora.com/What-are-the-alternatives-available-
fo...](https://www.quora.com/What-are-the-alternatives-available-for-Unbounce)

~~~
joshae
this is really helpful & just what I was looking for - thanks a lot!

